# Stolloween Meets Home Depot



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

That is awesome! Very creative use of the props, garage, and lighting.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Scott is one of the top Haunters imo. I love all his work!!! Thank you so much for sharing this. It's going in the props to make book


----------

